# LTX1040 won't start



## musicalmerlin (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Yeah, I know. There are already other threads. My symptoms are different. Yay me!

I went to start my cubcadet the other day. I heard a 'click'. And then nothing. Battery has a full charge on it. To make matters even more confusing, the lights are on until I hear the 'click'. Then NOTHING. Nothing I do makes a difference. I have no idea what brings it back but some time later, after some amount of wiggling, jumping up and down, cussing, etc., I get the ligths back. Same deal.

The only indication I get of anything voltage-wise is if I leave the PTO engaged, I'll get a brief, dull flash on that indicator. Same with parking brake. Otherwise, nothing.

Tractor had been running fine. I changed the oil, ran it twice, then this. And yes, I checked the oil.

The only other bit I have is the hour meter has been toast for awhile, ever since the repair shop jumped it after replacing the starter (mine went bad 1 month into ownership...).

Any ideas?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Check the ground cable from the battery to the frame. It might be loose at the frame end. Follow the positive one as well and make sure all the connections in the system are tight. Does your system use a fuse or a circuit breaker? A circuit breaker generally looks like a small rectangular box with two terminals sticking out of it. It trips when it overloads, and then resets when it cools down. If you have one and it is tripping, then something is shorting out.


----------



## musicalmerlin (Jun 14, 2012)

*Figured out my problem*

Problem was cabling, but not the grounding cable. Somehow or other the positive terminal developed a bad connection. I found out by accident while putting jumper cable on to try to spin the starter directly. I hooked the cable up to the positive terminal, and it grabbed both the terminal and a section of the cable. The tractor lights immediately came on.  I took the cable off, they went off.Put them back on, lights went back on.

I pulled the cable, cleaned everything, put some dielectric grease on for good measure, then put the cable back on and set the nut very tight. No problems now.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem, glad you got it figured out!


----------

